
py2bpf translates functions from Python to BPF, a Linux kernel bytecode - stablemap
https://github.com/facebookresearch/py2bpf
======
lathiat
This should be great for bpfcc; since you could have all the code in python
potentially. Nice.

------
robert_foss
That is brilliant. Some more accessible tooling for BPF is a huge gain.

